# Gaggia classic and ascaso i-steel mini



## ToonD (Aug 22, 2013)

My setup for my tiny apartment at uni, saved a long time for this!

Gaggia classic with naked portafilter and steam wand upgrade, ascaso I-steel mini grinder, espresso gear tamper, and a knock box and tamper holder.

Additional stuff contains scales, 2 bags of locally roasted beans, red French press, red cappuccino cup, red coffee box (contains various spare parts) a kettle and most importantly, a box of 200 pieces of little biscuits! Gets the job done!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Near set up u got there !


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Very cosy set up there - nice one.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

That's very tidy indeed, where do you put the cows?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Near set up u got there !


Looks about two feet away boots!!


----------



## ToonD (Aug 22, 2013)

Tiny tamper said:


> That's very tidy indeed, where do you put the cows?


I swear I wrote kettle! I blame autocorrect on iPhone...


----------

